# Why the hell is this guy free and driving ??



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Man Indicted On 15th DUI Charge

_Scheller Will Be Arraigned Next Month_

*BOSTON -- *One of the state's most notorious drunken drivers has been indicted by a grand jury on charges of a 15th offense.

Although police said they suspected that Robert Scheller was drunk at the scene of an accident in Pembroke in September, they did not arrest him because they did not think there was enough evidence. But Scheller was arrested and charged with drunken driving in a separate incident in Marshfield a week later.

Scheller was arrested near the Daniel Webster Elementary School in Marshfield as children were walking on the sidewalk. Police said Scheller was driving on the wrong side of the road, crossing lanes and speeding. When he was arrested, police said Scheller could not stand straight or tell them where he lived.

After the Marshfield incident, the Plymouth County District Attorney ordered an investigation into the Pembroke incident.

Scheller has been in jail since the Marshfield arrest and his driver's license was revoked for life. He will be arraigned on the Pembroke charge next month.

Scheller was convicted of drunken driving in 1977, twice in 1983, twice in 1989 and once in 2000 in Massachusetts. He also has convictions in Colorado, Virginia, West Virginia and Florida.

*Previous Stories:* 
September 13, 2006: Man Faces 15th DUI Charge 

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

